# Growing E.Tenellus emersed



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

anyone have experience growing this type of plant emersed? I'm interested in learning how to do so. Any info would be great. Thanks all lot!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Jay,

E. tenellus will grow just fine in regular, well drained soil. Put it in a clay pot and treat it like any other moderate-light houseplant. 

Regards,
Phil


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Phil,

Do you mean the tenellus needs no high moisture and I can just plant it in a pot and put it on the window sill?

If I understand you correctly that would be great!

What other aquatic plants can pull such tricks? I have a tiny amount of hairgrass growing in pretty dry environment but it's still covered with a clear dome.

--Nikolay


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks Phil, I will try it out and see how it goes!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Niko, 

You'll want to keep the plant well watered, just like any other houseplant, but it doesn't need to be in waterlogged soil. There shouldn't be a humidity issue during the spring-early fall.

According to the USDA they can be found growing natively in:
Georgia
Illinois
Kansas
Kentucky
Massachusetts
Missouri

Regards,
Phil


----------

